# How much to charge per shipment for customer?



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

My customer, who I've been working for a few months, is asking me to ship his orders from Shopify and is willing to pay for this service. He's talked to another supplier who would do this at 15% (what does this even mean?) but gave me preference since I've been doing his shirts. Both he and I are new to this fulfillment service, and I'd like to give fair pricing to him.

Currently I've charged a flat discount rate for the shirts/sweatshirts I've been making, since he has been ordering almost every week, every month.

I'm thinking a way to simplify the pricing is to charge for the the packaging, labeling, and then the handling, plus whatever costs the shipping is.

How much should I charge for the handling part alone per shipment?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you mean he wants you to ship from your place of business orders he receives on his shopify account? I am not sure "shipping at 15%" means unless he is willing to ship for 15% of the unit cost. If so, I would interpret that as he requires 15% of the product price. Whether that is in addition to any shipping costs I couldn't tell you. I would be leery of taking a percentage. What if he slashes product price to move a lot of product? Then you are doing his shipping for less than you initially thought you would be doing it for. Another thing to consider with the percentage system is there will almost certainly a range of prices depending on the product. 15% of a $45 item sounds good but what about 15% of a $10 item.

Figure out how much time it is going to take you to package up an item and see if a flat rate might work because you will probably spend the same amount of time packing a cheap item as you will a more expensive item. Just a suggestion. Not saying you have to do a flat rate. Just don't get yourself into a situation where you are working for peanuts. He is going to look out for himself. You need to look out for yourself. This should be on top of any and all shipping costs involved.


----------



## iebriggs (Jan 26, 2015)

Or he fears that he will be warned for posting info about his business. Some of the admins here only allow to to promote when you add the tag line beers on me. Otherwise you get warned and the comment gets deleted.


----------



## dorne (Oct 9, 2014)

I've worked with my customer and we've agreed to have the current pricing structure:

Per Ship Order:

base t-shirt/sweatshirt price + shipping method + $3 handling (including all supplies).

Small item orders that can fit together fit in one ship order.

Looks like my customer is happy with the arrangement and my first fulfillment order starts tomorrow. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## brandonlaura (Dec 26, 2015)

For the t-shirts the shipment cost will be 4$ and for the sweatshirts it a heavy product so the shipment cost will be 7.5$


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Mtnview said:


> Why can't you offer your insight here on the forum? Your link just takes people to your website. Seems you don't want to really be a participating member of this forum.


When you see the rules being violated, please hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and report it to us.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

splathead said:


> When you see the rules being violated, please hit the http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html button and report it to us.


Some people join just to take while others join to give as well as take. Since this appeared to be their first post I wanted to give them a chance to respond.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

You can refer to Amazon FBA. You can charge a little less them it. Hope the above will help you


----------

